# 9 Fragen zur einfacheren Kaufberatung zu mechanischen Tastaturen



## BenRo (8. August 2014)

Mechanische Tastaturen werden immer beliebter, hurra! Ab und zu liest man hier Threads von Leuten, die noch gar nicht so genau wissen, worauf es ankommt, bzw. was für eine mechanische Tastatur sie wollen/brauchen - da hilft meiner Meinung nach auch der sehr ausführliche Übersichtsthread nicht immer weiter. Hier ein kleiner Vorschlag für eine Liste mit Fragen, um Leuten die nach einer mechanischen Tastatur suchen leichter beraten zu können. Ich hoffe, so etwas gibt es noch nicht, habe gesucht und nichts gefunden, falls doch tut es mir leid.

Wer bereits konkrete Vorstellungen und ein bisschen Wissen (z. B. zu den verfügbaren Switches) hat, braucht diese Fragen nicht verwenden, sie richten sich eher an Einsteiger. Ich freue mich über Kritik. Am Ende dieses Beitrags erkläre ich (im "Spoiler"), warum ich die jeweiligen Fragen für sinnvoll halte.

*1. Wie viel willst du ausgeben?*

_Bitte beachte, dass du unter 50 € keine auch nur halbwegs brauchbaren mechanischen Tastaturen finden wirst. Ab 100 € findest du dann wirklich gute __(meine persönliche Meinung). Dafür wirst du sie voraussl. viele Jahre nutzen können und von Computer zu Computer umziehen. Bevor du knauserst würde ich persönlich immer empfehlen, noch ein bisschen zu sparen oder eine günstige 4-Euro-Rubberdome-Tastatur für den Übergang zu kaufen. _

*2. Kannst du blind mit 10 Fingern tippen?*

*3. Benötigst du einen Ziffernblock? (ja unbedingt / nein der stört mich eher / egal andere Kriterien sind mir wichtiger)*

*4. Welche Lautstärke präferierst du?*
a) Ich will es klicken hören! (soll laut sein)
b) Meine Mitbewohner sollen sich nicht gestört fühlen (darf mäßig laut werden)
c) Wenn es Geräusche macht, werde ich gefeuert (möglichst leise)
d) egal, andere Kriterien sind mir wichtiger

*5. Was wird gespielt? MMOs - Shooter - Spiele mit komplexen Tastenkombinationen? Was wird gearbeitet? Längere Texte schreiben - Programmierung - Excel? (Nenne alles, was zutrifft)*

*6. Tastaturen nutzen sich ab. Das ist für dich...*
a) der reine Horror! Meine Tastenkappen dürfen nicht glänzend werden, meine Beschriftung darf nicht dunkler werden!
b) nicht so prickelnd, die Qualität sollte schon einigermaßen okay sein
c) völlig egal, in zwei Jahren kommt eh 'ne neue Tastatur

*7. Kommt ein Import (z. B. aus den USA) für dich in Frage (mit allem was dazugehört: US-Layout, Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bezahlen, Fahrt zum Zollamt und dort in der Schlange stehen, komplizierte Rücksendung falls falsche Ware geliefert wurde)?* Dies würde die Auswahl immens vergrößern!

*8. Ausstattung - Bitte erst Infotext lesen!*

_Viele Hersteller versuchen ihre Tastaturen durch besondere Ausstattungsmerkmale abzugrenzen (=Marketing), häufig ist es aber so, dass außergewöhnliche Beleuchtungsoptionen, Zusatztasten oder Anschlüsse in der Praxis gar nicht, oder nur einmalig zum Austesten genutzt werden. Dennoch kann es Fälle geben, in denen die Ausstattung (die man sich natürlich teuer erkaufen muss) relevant ist.

Bevor du diese Fragen beantwortest, überlege daher bitte nochmal kurz: BRAUCHST du WIRKLICH 18-Karat-vergoldete Audioanschlüsse an deiner TASTATUR? Wenn du diese Anschlüsse bereits am Mainboard, der Soundkarte und vermutlich am Monitor hast? Das selbe mit USB 3.0-Anschlüssen, wirst du sie täglich benutzen? Oder kannst du deinen USB-Stick einfach in einen der Mainboard- oder Gehäuse-Anschlüsse stecken? Bedenke auch: Ausstattungsmerkmale sind dem Zahn der Zeit unterworfen. Bestimmte außergewöhnliche Tasten oder Anschlüsse könnten irgendwann irrelevant werden oder nicht mehr verwendbar sein. Wenn du unter diese Frage einfach "Ja, ich brauche das alles!" schreibst, musst du dich nicht wundern, wenn dir hier nicht geholfen wird._

Bitte gib von den folgenden Ausstattungsmerkmalen an, was du UNBEDINGT benötigst, gerne auch mit Begründung (z. B. "Ich kopiere häufig Daten von einem USB-Stick auf den anderen, da habe ich mindestens 2 USB-Anschlüsse gerne möglichst nah greifbar vor mir")


USB (wie viele, muss es 3.0 sein?)
Audio (Kopfhörer / Mikro)
Abnehmbares Kabel
Hintergrundbeleuchtung (Lieblingsfarbe ?)
Multimediatasten (so viele wie möglich / Mute-Button reicht)
Abschaltbare Windows-Taste
Tasten für Standby/Ausschalten
Handballenablage _(Bedenke, dass man natürlich auch eine dazu kaufen kann, die dann vielleicht optisch nicht perfekt zur Tastatur passt, dies kann aber eine kostengünstigere Option sein, als nach einer Tastatur mit Ablage zu suchen)_
Makrotasten (Wie viele? Makros auf der Tastatur selbst speichern (wegen Mobilität) oder reicht per Software?) - _Bedenke, dass für das Einprogrammieren der Makros manche Tastaturen eine Software benötigen, die ggf. nicht unter allen Betriebssystemen läuft_

*9. Sonstiges was dir wichtig ist (Minimale Kabellänge / Gewicht bzw. Mobilität / Tastaturlayout (Deutsch/Schweiz/...) / Konfiguration per Software / Dein Betriebssystem (Windows/Linux/Mac/...) / Optische Gesichtspunkte ...)*

Für Interessierte, warum ich genau diese Fragen vorschlage:


Spoiler



Aus Frage Nr. 2 ergibt sich jede Menge: Positionierung von Makrotasten (falls vorhanden), Notwendigkeit von Tastenbeschriftung, Notwendigkeit eines deutschen Tastaturlayouts, ggf. Rückschlüsse auf Tippgeschwindigkeit und Switchwahl, Ausschluss von ungewöhnlichen Tastaturlayouts
Frage Nr. 4 wirkt sich auf den Switchtyp, ggf. vorhandene Dämpfungsringe, Tastenmaterial und -höhe, usw. aus - aber machen wir uns nichts vor, vermutlich werden wir als Berater einfach auf Erfahrungswerte von uns bekannten leisen oder eben lauten Tastaturen zurückgreifen.
Frage Nr. 5 wirkt sich z. B. auf Makrotasten, aber auch auf Switchtypen aus. ggf. auch auf die Notwendigkeit einer Handballenablage
Frage Nr. 6 bestimmt die Tastenkappen. Sehr lesenswerter Artikel zu den jeweiligen Materialien - leider wirds bei guten Tasten schnell irre teuer, muss man halt mit dem Budget aus Frage 1 korrelieren
Frage Nr. 7 Ich denke da z. B. an WASD-Keyboards, oder andere Hersteller individueller Keyobards aber auch an ganz normale Consumer-Keyboards die in Deutschland einfach nur schwer erhältlich sind
Alle anderen Fragen sollten klar sein.



Damit man die Fragen leichter in eigene Threads kopieren kann, in diesem Spoiler nochmal alle Fragen:


Spoiler



*1. Wie viel willst du ausgeben?*

*2. Kannst du blind mit 10 Fingern tippen?*

*3. Benötigst du einen Ziffernblock? (ja unbedingt / nein der stört mich eher / egal andere Kriterien sind mir wichtiger)*

*4. Welche Lautstärke präferierst du?*
a) Ich will es klicken hören! (soll laut sein)
b) Meine Mitbewohner sollen sich nicht gestört fühlen (darf mäßig laut werden)
c) Wenn es Geräusche macht, werde ich gefeuert (möglichst leise)
d) egal, andere Kriterien sind mir wichtiger

*5. Was wird gespielt? MMOs - Shooter - Spiele mit komplexen  Tastenkombinationen? Was wird gearbeitet? Längere Texte schreiben -  Programmierung - Excel? (Nenne alles, was zutrifft)*

*6. Tastaturen nutzen sich ab. Das ist für dich...*
a) der reine Horror! Meine Tastenkappen dürfen nicht glänzend werden, meine Beschriftung darf nicht dunkler werden!
b) nicht so prickelnd, die Qualität sollte schon einigermaßen okay sein
c) völlig egal, in zwei Jahren kommt eh 'ne neue Tastatur

*7. Kommt ein Import (z. B. aus den USA) für dich in Frage?*

*8. Ausstattung*


USB (wie viele, muss es 3.0 sein?)
Audio (Kopfhörer / Mikro)
Abnehmbares Kabel
Hintergrundbeleuchtung (Lieblingsfarbe ?)
Multimediatasten (so viele wie möglich / Mute-Button reicht)
Abschaltbare Windows-Taste
Tasten für Standby/Ausschalten
Handballenablage
Makrotasten (Wie viele? Makros auf der Tastatur selbst speichern (wegen Mobilität) oder reicht per Software?)
 *9. Sonstiges was dir wichtig ist (Minimale Kabellänge / Gewicht bzw.  Mobilität / Tastaturlayout (Deutsch/Schweiz/...) / Konfiguration per  Software / Dein Betriebssystem (Windows/Linux/Mac/...) / Optische  Gesichtspunkte ...)*


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. August 2014)

Sehr schön . Du könntest noch paar Sachen bezgl. Switches un Co. erklären 

Viell. hilft dir mein Signatur

Auf jedenfall eine tolle Arbeit.


----------



## tripod (8. August 2014)

unter sonstiges würde mir noch "software" einfallen

viele mecha's brauchen keine extra software(funktioniert dann mit der fn-taste): z.b. ducky
es gibt aber durchaus auch welche, wo man mittels software selbst "einstellen" kann: z.b. logitech oder razer


----------



## FSPower (8. August 2014)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall noch direkt nach Makrotasten fragen. Das hängt nämlich nicht nur von den gespielten Spielen und der Fähigkeit blind zu schreiben ab.


----------



## BenRo (8. August 2014)

tripod: Hab ich ergänzt.

FSPower: Ich habe versucht bewusst nicht "Brauchst du Makrotasten?" zu Fragen (wer noch nie welche benutzt hat, sagt evtl. aus Prinzip nein, andere Leute die unbedingt die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wollen koste es was es wolle sagen aus Prinzip ja), sondern dachte man könnte die Notwendigkeit der Makrotasten eher anhand von Sachen wie "Ich programmiere viel / Ich spiele viele MMOs / usw." herausfinden. Aber du hast Recht, eine direkte Frage schadet eigentlich nicht, ich packs unter Ausstattung.


----------



## Zerfall385 (8. August 2014)

Bei Punkt ein ein Schreibfehler?
"Wie will willst du ausgeben?"
Nicht eher: Wie viel willst du ausgeben?


----------



## BenRo (8. August 2014)

Ist korrigiert, danke.


----------



## FSPower (8. August 2014)

BenRo schrieb:


> tripod: Hab ich ergänzt.
> 
> FSPower: Ich habe versucht bewusst nicht "Brauchst du Makrotasten?" zu Fragen (wer noch nie welche benutzt hat, sagt evtl. aus Prinzip nein, andere Leute die unbedingt die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wollen koste es was es wolle sagen aus Prinzip ja), sondern dachte man könnte die Notwendigkeit der Makrotasten eher anhand von Sachen wie "Ich programmiere viel / Ich spiele viele MMOs / usw." herausfinden. Aber du hast Recht, eine direkte Frage schadet eigentlich nicht, ich packs unter Ausstattung.


 
Naja sagen wir mal so: ich habe Makrotasten nie gebraucht und benutze sie auch in Spielen oder beim Programmieren nicht. Aber nachdem man sie mal hat, gibt es doch viele nützliche Dinge damit anzustellen.


----------



## BenRo (19. September 2014)

Habe darüber nachgedacht, ob man auch fragen sollte, welche Tastenhöhe präferiert wird. Das Problem daran ist, dass viele Rubberdome- oder Notebook-Umsteiger nur flache Tasten kennen werden und ggf. deswegen flach wählen.
Außerdem bleibt bei der Auswahl von "ja" nur noch das MX Board (zumindest wenn man davon absieht, Tasten umzustecken oder Kuriositäten aus fernen Ländern zu importieren).

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## c137 (19. September 2014)

Also ich glaub bei CB wird das unter "sonstiges" subsummiert. Eben deswegen weil dann keine Auswahl mehr übrig bleibt.

*Edit:*
Oh, und was mir auffällt: ein Sammelthread zur Kaufberatung würde auch nicht schaden


----------

